# Big Horn Reining saddles?



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Big Horn used to be one of the premier names but, everything changes with time, including quality

I have an old barrel saddle, probably from the 1960's that someone would play heck trying to pry out of my hands.

It was in a manure/hay pile at an estate sale, in the early 1980's. I gave it a good cleaning, had the Amish repair man inspect it and put new sheepskin on it.

It's seen a lot of use on different horses and aged a lot more gracefully than I have


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

IMO there are much better reining saddles out there, and you would be better buying a major reining name used as they hold their value if you take care of them.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> IMO there are much better reining saddles out there, and you would be better buying a major reining name used as they hold their value if you take care of them.


I have tried quite a few brands without any of them fitting my horse. The only thing that has fit her so far is Big Horn's wide tree which they use in their reining saddles. I have tried Billy Cook reining tree and pleasure tree, Circle Y (a super old park and trail fit her, but the seat was too small for me), RS Saddlery, and Tex Tan. All without avail.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I started with a Rocking R. They fit well and are a good starter saddle, IMO. Used, preferably-I know mine was and I loved it. The other good starter is Crates Lady Reiner.I know the Circle Y's run narrow, but do not know about the others. Many competitive reiners(who are typically wide and you need a free shoulder) will ride in Bob's Customs, Pards Advantage…then go up from there to the Jim taylor, Leddy and Ryon.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Continental Reining saddles are available in an extra full quarter horse bars tree.

I ADORE my Continental Reiner, and I've ridden in all the big names.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not looking for a reining saddle per say, it was just a model that the tack shop had on clearance and appealed to me more than their trail models. I ride western dressage, so looking for something with butterfly skirts, or that has a close contact cut to the skirt, and puts my leg in a good alignment. Seems like so many western saddles pull your leg out in front of you. 

I saw that Continental had an extra wide tree, sadly I have not found one used for less than $2000, let alone in my $1500-ish price range. Crates also makes a wide tree, but it looked narrower than the Circle Y saddles I have tried.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I just stumbled across Rocking R's website. Looks like they use the same tree, and I like that I could potentially get exactly what I wanted for a similar price. Do you think they are a nice saddle than Big Horn?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't dismiss this saddle just yet. You can adjust the fenders. The leathers to which the fender is attached form a long loop around the tree. It might need someone pretty strong but you can reposition it to where you want. Try holding on to the front of the fender and pushing upward while pulling downward where it's closest to the horse. You may have to swing them side to side a few times. People often don't do this when cleaning the saddle so the leather gets pretty dry where it folds over the bar. Once that's done, if the straps are too long, shorten them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have this for sale - $650 Cdn. dirt cheap in US funds, less than $500. Add shipping of $125, $85 US and you'd have a good saddle for under $1000. It's made by American Saddlery. 16" seat. 7" gullet. Is an older saddle with thick pliable leather. Very good condition. The metal on the skirt and cantle is stainless and the conchos are alpaca (can't rub the finish off) and won't rust. Dark oil antique finish always looks good. Can't seem to download pics from album.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

They were put together wrong unfortunately.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you get and post a few pics. Now I'm curious as to how they were put together wrong.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Can you get and post a few pics. Now I'm curious as to how they were put together wrong.


This saddle went back to the tack shop in November. These are the photos I sent them. One fender was longer and wider than the other and the holes were punched crooked on one of them. Made me a little nervous about the construction of the rest of the saddle. I understand that mistakes can happen during manufacturing, but this should have been caught before the saddle left the factory IMO.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a BigHorn. It's an older model but amazing quality. No complaints at all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

